

WireframeApp is for sale: Please, help me find a new home for my app - eduardordm

http://wireframeapp.com/<p>After almost a year of work I have made a very hard decision: I will halt any further development on my iPad application and I will try to sell it to someone else.<p>I came to this decision after a startup I have received a Series A funding this week and we will be applying to Y Combinator 2013. This means I will not have any time to continue the development of this application.<p>I feel like abandoning a pet.
======
mforsberg
It looks like a solid app and I think your feature with in-app purchases will
work good for the audience. However; outside U.S. so I can just wish you good
luck with the sale.

~~~
eduardordm
I put that restriction because it's the only country I know how
sending/receiving money works. (and the taxes I'll have to pay). Also, I'm
always around and I could help personally.

------
gspyrou
You could also check out Apptopia <http://www.apptopia.com/>

~~~
eduardordm
Thanks a lot

------
dthedavid
What is the rank history of the app? How many monthly downloads does it get?
How many monthly active users does it have? What is the monthly revenue?

~~~
eduardordm
Hi, it is not released yet. I've put more information and screenshots here:
<http://wireframeapp.com>

